# Hard to acquire species.



## Synapze (Apr 15, 2019)

Which species do you find hard to obtain and would like to see become more available? My choices are H. majuscula, Sinomantis denticulata, Stenophylla cornigera, and Iris oratoria.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 15, 2019)

Idolomantis diabolica


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 15, 2019)

It's great that you are getting an ooth! I'd love to see more of those, different boxer species, Idolos, Popa spurca, mega mantids, and wouldn't it be awesome if someone could figure out how to culture toxoderas? I know, it's a hopeless dream.  

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Apr 15, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Idolomantis﻿ diabolica


I thought I. diabolica were fairly easy to find. Mantidkingdom has them for $25 at the moment. I check PanTerra and Mantidkingdom every day... often multiple times.


----------



## Synapze (Apr 15, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> mega﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ mantid﻿﻿﻿s﻿,﻿﻿﻿﻿


I've been wanting one as well. The last one I saw available online was $65 + mandatory Express shipping. Spending $100 bucks for a mantis is something I'll never do.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ya, I definitely would not pay that much for a mantis.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 15, 2019)

Synapze said:


> I thought I. diabolica were fairly easy to find. Mantidkingdom has them for $25 at the moment. I check PanTerra and Mantidkingdom every day... often multiple times.


I'm in Canada, bröther.

They won't ship to me.


----------



## Synapze (Apr 15, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I'm in Canada, bröther


Dang... I forgot that. That sucks. It's not like an Idolo could possibly be a threat to the environment in Canada! Jeesh.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 15, 2019)

No. We already have highly succesful, prolific generalist predators here, in T. sinensis and M. religiosa.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 15, 2019)

Id love LOVE to be the house of idolo, Canadian head office.


----------



## Synapze (Apr 15, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> We already﻿﻿ ﻿have highly succesful, prolific generalist predators here, in T. sinensis and M. religiosa.


You should try having a roach delivered to Florida. It would easier to get anthrax!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 15, 2019)

Synapze said:


> My choices are H. majuscula (obviously)


They are not hard to get here.



Synapze said:


> The last one I saw available online was $65 + mandatory Express shipping. Spending $100 bucks for a mantis is something I'll never do.


Wow that is nuts I wont pay that much eiher.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 15, 2019)

Dubias are illegal here too.

Like its 85°F year round up here, for them to breed.


----------



## Synapze (Apr 15, 2019)

.


----------



## River Dane (Apr 15, 2019)

I always say Choeradodis spp., because they’re just so amazing. I’m also dying to get Empusa pennata and Pseudempusa pinnapavonis. I’ve seen the these both being bred before, but for some reason it seems like they’ve dropped out of the sight here.


----------



## Synapze (Apr 15, 2019)

River Dane said:


> Choeradodis﻿ ﻿spp


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 15, 2019)

Empusa pennata would be awesome! I have a huge poster of one on my bedroom wall! I wish Choreadodis were more common. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 15, 2019)

I was just telling @MantisGirl13 Parablepharis kuhlii , I have a just mature pair that I hope I can mate successfully


----------



## Synapze (Apr 15, 2019)

@Charoozz520 Such a beautiful species even though they look demonic.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 15, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> I was just telling @MantisGirl13 Parablepharis kuhlii , I have a just mature pair that I hope I can mate successfully


Ya, they sure are beautiful creatures! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 15, 2019)

Excuse me @Synapze did you just call me Demonic?  :devil:


----------



## Synapze (Apr 15, 2019)

@Charoozz520  If there are mantids in Hades, this species will be prolific.


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Apr 15, 2019)

Can't find the taxonomic name, but the newly-discovered Brazilian Dragon Mantis looks amazing. Would definitely be interested in those P. Kuhlii too.


----------



## River Dane (Apr 15, 2019)

@FeistyMcGrudle Are you talking about Stenophylla cornigera? I believe DeShawn from MantidKingdom is raising a pioneer generation right now.


----------



## River Dane (Apr 15, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Empusa pennata would be awesome! I have a huge poster of one on my bedroom wall!


 If you had to choose only one to put on your wall, that would be it! I always thought it looked perfect for a mantis themed calendar or something


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 15, 2019)

River Dane said:


> If you had to choose only one to put on your wall, that would be it! I always thought it looked perfect for a mantis themed calendar or something


Ya, it is a stunning mantis for sure!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 16, 2019)

Stenophylla, toxodera, empusa, metallyticus, theopompa, choerodadis, parymenopus, and the true native US mantids(not narrow wing, chinese, or european).


----------



## Synapze (Apr 16, 2019)

@mantisfan101 I'm not sure if this is serious, but... USmantis.com. 

I don't think I'll ever be able to add one of these to my collection.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 16, 2019)

Don't even. He still hasn't given ppl back their money.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 16, 2019)

Why the exo watermark on the photo tho?  :clap:


----------



## Synapze (Apr 16, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Why the exo watermark﻿ on the photo tho?  :clap:


Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 16, 2019)

Nono. There's an exofactory watermark on the photo. You said it's from usmantis. No? And it's dated 2015!


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 16, 2019)

Look at the stick.


----------



## Synapze (Apr 16, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Nono. There's an exofactory watermark﻿ on the photo. You said it's from usmantis. No? And it's dated 2015!


As of today... 

https://usmantis.com/products/toxodera-sp-dragon-mantis

View attachment 12652


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 16, 2019)

No doubt. I think it's funny that Craig Baker dude has ripped so many ppl off, and he's selling a mantis he'll never ship, for a thousand USD.

And that photo has exo's mark on it. LoL.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Apr 18, 2019)

Even then this species hasn’t done well in the hobby. I’d prefer to wait until they became more established so that they don’t die off on me.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 18, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> Even then this species hasn’t done well in the hobby. I’d prefer to wait until they became more established so that they don’t die off on me.


+1

Unless I were given the specific care instructions and a free or super cheap toxodera, I wouldn't attempt it.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 18, 2019)

Exo has a toxodera care sheet. Oops. It doesnt really state a humidity. It says spray every 2 to 3 days and humid substrate. Yeh, not enough.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 18, 2019)

But wouldnt that be a beauty, hey? Just wow!

I wanna know who's breeding them!


----------



## River Dane (Apr 19, 2019)

Very beautiful species. I believe @LamboMantisMan23 has had success with them


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 19, 2019)

River Dane said:


> Very beautiful species. I believe @LamboMantisMan23 has had success with them


Really? Is he even on the Forum anymore?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Apr 19, 2019)

I don’t think he’s active here anymore unfortunately


----------



## ausar318 (Apr 20, 2019)

I talked to him right before he went inactive, and he had a couple pairs of adult toxodera he was selling for about $600 a pair


----------



## Synapze (Apr 20, 2019)

ausar318 said:


> I talked﻿ to him right before he went inactive, and he had a couple pairs of adult toxodera﻿ he was selling for about $600 a pair


A $600 dollar pair of toxodera would look fabulous in one of my $4 plastic jar enclosures.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 20, 2019)

Synapze said:


> A $600 dollar pair of toxodera would look fabulous in one of my $4 plastic jar enclosures.


 :lol:  With cheap 1$ fake plastic plants! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Foxhill (Apr 23, 2019)

You need to move to the U.K its much easier here to acquire tropical's as they would not survive in the wild. As Synapse said Sinomantis denticulata looks high on the wow factor, Glass Mantis. Ive only seen a picture of it. Not sure if its readily available here Ill have a look and let you know.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 23, 2019)

Foxhill said:


> You need to move to the U.K its much easier here to acquire tropical's as they would not survive in the wild.


One would think hey? 

Here in Canada, only T. sinensis and M. religiosa are legal. 

And, it gets very cold here.


----------



## Foxhill (Apr 23, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> One would think hey?
> 
> Here in Canada, only T. sinensis and M. religiosa are legal.
> 
> And, it gets very cold here.


You need to move to the U.K its much easier here to acquire tropical's as they would not survive in the wild. Sinomantis denticulata looks high on the wow factor, Glass Mantis. Ive only seen a picture of it. Not sure if its readily available here Ill have a look and let you know


----------



## Foxhill (Apr 23, 2019)

that sucks      :no:


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 23, 2019)

Foxhill said:


> that sucks      :no:


Hasn't stopped me though. It would be nice to order nymphs and ooths from online stores. Instead I find breeders that are willing to just put stuff in a box and ship it. It's that easy.


----------



## Foxhill (Apr 23, 2019)

Yeah       where there's a will, there's a way,    keep off the radar    innit


----------



## Ben10101 (Jun 18, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> Stenophylla, toxodera, empusa, metallyticus, theopompa, choerodadis, parymenopus, and the true native US mantids(not narrow wing, chinese, or european).


Looks like you’re in luck! Currently many people are in the hobby working on most of those species you mentioned! 

Some breeders just have some Stenophyllas mature; just recently got some Empusa Pennata that someone hatched; Many pros working on Choeradodis.

Theopompa shows up in the US hobby now and then, hopefully it’ll eventually appear. Helvia (Parymenopus) is hard to come by, but I have been told by Asian keepers that they are easier and even comparable to Croebroters in terms of difficulty, so all we need now is somehow import some?


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 28, 2019)

I'd definitely say empusa factisia is very rare and beautiful. I want some so bad


----------



## River Dane (Jun 29, 2019)

@Mitch65009 Psst!   

Leave one for me though!


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jun 29, 2019)

River Dane said:


> @Mitch65009 Psst!
> 
> Leave one for me though!


Haha, for sure!


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd love some too thanks. But I'd need six min.


----------



## Ben10101 (Jul 1, 2019)

Did somebody say... Empusa?


----------



## 5Via (Jul 2, 2019)

Wow, I never even heard of Empusa f. before, I just looked them up and they're stunning! I'd definately get one (or two, or three) if I ever see them anywhere.

Gongrats @Ben10101, your little one is very cute, take good care of him/her!


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jul 3, 2019)

Ben10101 said:


> Did somebody say... Empusa?


WHAT! YOU HAVE THEM!!! DUDE ILL PAY YOU PLZ


----------



## Ben10101 (Jul 3, 2019)

Mitch65009 said:


> WHAT! YOU HAVE THEM!!! DUDE ILL PAY YOU PLZ


I just recently got them but there are a few people that have them up recently, I guess try asking in FB mantis keepers?


----------



## Mitch65009 (Jul 3, 2019)

Ben10101 said:


> I just recently got them but there are a few people that have them up recently, I guess try asking in FB mantis keepers?


Oh alright. I'm kidding anyway, I wouldn't sell mine for a while either. Haha. But do you know anyone who may have them on Facebook? I don't usually check there. Should I ?


----------



## Ben10101 (Jul 3, 2019)

defiantly give it a look~ although might be harder to find in Canada... wish you Good Luck


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 3, 2019)

All i've been able to acquire in  were Miomantis caffra and Hymenopus coronatus. These came from BC. 

And that's exceedingly rare. Everything else has come stateside. Ive yet to buy/trade an ooth. I have a few coming though.


----------



## xSuperSpencex (Sep 21, 2019)

Choeradodis rhombicollis

I've only ever seen them for sale once and that was years ago on this forum. Needless to say, I was a little too late. They had been sold out just 30 minutes after posting if I remember rightly.

Sorry for a reply on a thread posted back in April, I just had to throw this answer in there.


----------



## Synapze (Sep 23, 2019)

xSuperSpencex said:


> Sorry﻿ ﻿for a reply on a thread posted back in April, I just had to throw this answer in there.


Better late than never.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 17, 2019)

I know for suret hat mantiszoo.com has some empusa now and then, and they also have some more hard to come by species like catasigerpes and oxypilus.


----------



## Synapze (Oct 17, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> I know for suret hat mantiszoo.com has some empusa now and then, and they also have some more hard to come by species like catasigerpes and oxypilus.


They do have a great selection. I won their first Instagram contest.  I bought a couple of Heterochaeta, but don't plan on breeding them. I have too many large species in the works right now. Finally got a small group of of Sinomantis denticulata. I'm really excited.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 17, 2019)

Synapze said:


> They do have a great selection. I won their first Instagram contest.  I bought a couple of Heterochaeta, but don't plan on breeding them. I have too many large species in the works right now. Finally got a small group of of Sinomantis denticulata. I'm really excited.


Good luck on the sinomantis! If you have any spare nymphs/ooths, you know who to contact!


----------



## mantisfan101 (Oct 20, 2019)

New list that I need in the hobby-

otomantis sp. 

oxypilus sp. 

ceratomantis sp. 

majangella

haania

phyllothelys cornutus


----------



## mantiseater (Jun 26, 2020)

Synapze said:


> I've been wanting one as well. The last one I saw available online was $65 + mandatory Express shipping. Spending $100 bucks for a mantis is something I'll never do.


Old thread, but i've spent quite a bit more than $100 per nymph in order to get some of the rarer stuff I've kept. :sweatdrop:


----------



## thehelepolis (Jun 26, 2020)

mantiseater said:


> Old thread, but i've spent quite a bit more than $100 per nymph in order to get some of the rarer stuff I've kept. :sweatdrop:


now you have me interested, I gotta know, what are some of the 100 dollar nymphs you've kept?


----------



## mantiseater (Jun 27, 2020)

thehelepolis said:


> now you have me interested, I gotta know, what are some of the 100 dollar nymphs you've kept?


Check my instagram @brians_mantodea


----------



## mikenepo (Jun 27, 2020)

Blepharopsis Mendica. Love my girl but I will likely not be able to acquire another one for a LONG time here in the states...


----------



## Grapple_Apple (Jun 30, 2020)

@Synapze I currently have some iris that are growing up! I'm carrying on my older bro's tradition of catch a few, breed, incubate, release. Though now that I have much more experience, am not ten years old, and have the dedication, I can be a lot more successful! 

I'll let you know when I eventually have CB stock available


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Jun 30, 2020)

Read through this thread, and apparently, people forgot about _Metallyticus_! Definitely at the very top of my list. Even just a dead specimen would be nice one day.


----------



## mikenepo (Jun 30, 2020)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> Read through this thread, and apparently, people forgot about _Metallyticus_! Definitely at the very top of my list. Even just a dead specimen would be nice one day.


God, I'd pay stupid money to get a mating pair of those beauties.


----------

